# Goblin mini twisted kanthal build



## Nailedit77 (4/3/16)

Got bored this morning and thought i'd try a twisted kanthal build 

26ga kanthal
6 wraps on 1mm rod
0.16 ohm

Came out pretty nice for my 1st attempt, only prop is that I had my vtc mini @ 73w to fire these coils 

So I decided to cann it for now, ill wait till I get a bigger mod and try again.

Just thought i'd share this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WDE (24/3/16)

Cool, also run a vtc mini with goblin mini.

Still a noob when it comes to building but I did a single coil twisted build with 28 kanthal. 

Came to 0.7 ohms. (leads could have been the other way round but its been working great so far)


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/3/16)

WDE said:


> Cool, also run a vtc mini with goblin mini.
> 
> Still a noob when it comes to building but I did a single coil twisted build with 28 kanthal.
> 
> Came to 0.7 ohms. (leads could have been the other way round but its been working great so far)


Looks good man, sadly I said goodbye to my goblin today. Loving my Mutation x mt rta


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Try some staged Claptons... firing at 80 watts I still have to pulse before a hit looool. But once they heat up... my word. Biggest build that can still fit in a Griffin loooool


----------



## Mark121m (12/6/16)

I built this monster tonight.
10 wrap @ 3mm I'D was abit big so went smaller

11 wrap dual
Stainless steel 24g
2.5mm id
0.17ohm
@44w


----------

